# CMYK-> Pantone



## californiacation (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab mit einem Kollegen zusammen  ein kleines Logo im CMYK-Farbmodell in Photoshop entworfen. Wir möchten dieses Logo auf keramische Produkte im Siebdruckverfahren drucken lassen.

Anhand des Pantone-Guides haben wir uns drei Farben ausgesucht und möchten diese Farben  nun gerne auf unser Logo übertragen.

Das Problem hierbei ist,  das PS uns mit den Pantone-Farben nicht an die einzufärbenden Stellen lässt. Soll heissen er will ständig die Textbereiche rastern und diese wären dann nicht mehr veränderbar.

Mir ist jetzt nicht ganz klar wie ich vorgehen muss, damit ich meine Ebenen nach dem umfärben nicht verliere,  und somit auch die  Möglichkeit die Sachen nachher noch verändern zu können. 

Kann jemand helfen ? 
Liebe Grüsse Tom


----------



## subzero (26. Oktober 2003)

Würde alle Bereiche mit einer Auswahl versehen und füllen, is vielleicht etwas Aufand, aber wenn du sagst das Logo ist klein...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

Photoshop kann in Rastertonfarbkanälen nicht mit editierbarem Text umgehen.
Du kannst aber im CMYK-Bereich eine Textebene anlegen und diesen (schwarz
geschriebenen) Text dann in einem Alphakanal ablegen, den du dann in einen
Rastertonfarbkanal konvertierst.
Im CMYK-Bereich dann einfach die Textebene deaktivieren.
Wenn du den Text doch nochmal editieren möchtest, dann aktivierst du deine
Textebene im CMYK-Bereich, editierst den Text und kopierst diesen dann in
deinen Rastertonfarbkanal.

Ja, es ist umständlich. Aber Photoshop ist eben kein Satzprogramm. Gut, dass es
überhaupt geht ... wie ich finde. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

